# Meet Dr. Worm... he's a.....?



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

We got our first buck and he's a gorgeous, big, fat brindle (it appears). He's not really interested in much besides eating and sleeping. Here's a couple of photos of him - please help us figure out what his variety is!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

He's cute.
Alot of peolpe dont worry about what "variety" brindle they have,since it can be so hard to tell.
I have a brindle that looks gold/blue, but yet has no blue in his lines. Its judt the way things turn out,lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a big beautiful boy!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

He might be big but he is very handsome


----------

